

Ask HN : Review my startup whollhelpme - undefinable
http://www.whollhelpme.com

======
Quasimofo
This is a startup? Your About page freely admits there's nothing special about
it, so what are your plans?

With no focus/theme for the questions other than tagging, I can see the front
page having a very low S/N ratio if this gained even a fraction of the number
of questions Yahoo Answers and Stack Exchange sites get.

The Stack Exchange sites have shown that having domain knowledge bleed over
into other areas can be very beneficial, so I think you'd be better off giving
the site some sort of focus/theme. Easier to market and more interesting for
the users. Good luck.

------
rprasad
I think the name is poorly chosen. Based on the name, I was expecting some
sort of job/employer matching site. Instead...I got a site about answering
questions.

When I want to ask a question to a group, I don't ask "Who'll help me", I ask
"Does anybody know [anything about x]?"

Also, there weren't any answers on the site, just a bunch of questions. Having
people who are willing to answer questions is far more important for repeat
traffic, since the answers are the content.

